# replacement of the fuseable link for Bat?



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

In the latest twist, the bat is dead (replaced two months ago) and someone who happened to be in the area (local mechanic) said the alternator is not charging. He also said the fuse is bad. The Fuseable link for the bat (140a) is in two pieces. Does the torx screw have to be removed to get the fuseable link to disconnect from the socket? I am having trouble pulling out one of the connectors.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I just checked on my 95 parts car and it looks like that to be able to replace that fuse you have to undo the plastic case around the fuse box. I had an 8mm screw holding the fuse on passenger side and a 10mm screw holding the side on the drivers side. Theyre VERY short screws and it doesnt look like they have to be completely removed, just loosened.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, its a new problem now. 

Charged the bat overnight and it started this morning with the FL NOT installed (waiting to get one from the dealer who did not have it in stock. Found out the alt was installed in 2004 and purchased from a local parts store - but since the car has changed owners, they wont give me the lifetime warranty. But the shop that did the install CAN get it exchanged it seems. Planned on taking it there at lunch and let them deal with the parts exchange but now it won't crank. I have all lights and voltage is 12.94. I tried jumpering the fuseable link with a paper clip but when I hook it up the horn starts honking. Even pulling the horn fuse only silences 1 of the horns. Also tried pulling the anti theft fuse but made no difference. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jramsey (Aug 25, 2009)

i having the same issue with my 95 maxima.... replaced the fusible link....anti theft kept going off....took out the ignition relay....charged the battery...car did start, but now heater/ac fan turns off and radio...lights dim when you hit the brakes...wondering if you figured out what was wrong with your maxima or have any ideas?


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Doh - sorry about not updating the thread.

In short, my prob was with the antitheft getting confused (does not sound like something your experiencing). The 'solution' to my prob was just locking and then unlocking the car by the door key and that reset the antitheft. You might try that but it sounds like your altnator is not putting out. If you can't put a load test on it you _can_ pull the positive batt term when its idling and see if it dies.. but thats kind of hard on the electrics so I really try to avoid it.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Not a good idea to disconnect battery with engine running with modern electrics it can cause major problems.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

jramsey said:


> i having the same issue with my 95 maxima.... replaced the fusible link....anti theft kept going off....took out the ignition relay....charged the battery...car did start, but now heater/ac fan turns off and radio...lights dim when you hit the brakes...wondering if you figured out what was wrong with your maxima or have any ideas?


It sounds like your alternator is not charging the battery get the alternator checked out.


----------

